# SEE SAW 3 OR DIE!



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2006)

What an intense, scary, gripping, clever, well developed movie!

One of the best of the year! 9/10

Best Saw yet


----------



## Dave (Oct 27, 2006)

you saw it? 0_o
anyways i do want to see the movie because the last two were awsome!!!!
so i wont die!!!!  YEAY!!!!!


----------



## AZNKid14 (Oct 28, 2006)

OMG I am going to see this tomorrow night, but after Grudge 2, I dun think this movie will bother me so much... but I hope it is as twisting as ever!


----------



## ninamori (Oct 28, 2006)

I GOT KICKED OUT OF THE THEATRE BECAUSE I'M ONLY 15. T_______T

I went through all the trouble of buying the ticket online so it would work, too. :[


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2006)

Lols at PL!!! What ever happened to friends buddy!? That or fake ID.


----------



## Dave (Oct 28, 2006)

that happened to us......getting kicked out an all.....NUT WE SNEAKED BACK IN!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll just wait for it too come out on DVD like I did the other 2. Both were successful mind fucks imo, but not worth seeing in the theatres.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

Ima try to see it tomorrow, if i have time


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 28, 2006)

I saw it, wasn't scary, and not very disgusting, in terms or gore..2nd one had the most..this one had the most story.

I didn't like the ending at all, very lame and  kinda cruel at the same time.

this movie wasn't scary...so I dunno what the original poster was thinking.

scary movies are hard to come by in terms of actual fear from them.  
they need to make a scary character that can rival that of freddy or jason...then they will bring back the fear of the 80s horror films.

the music from "nightmare on elm street" still gives me the willies.
till like I was 13.

so sad I know, but it haunted me, cause I saw the first one when i was 5, in the dark. 

blah..i see crazy looking at this thread at the same time haha..sidenote*


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2006)

lol, ironically, I'd laugh at what you consider scary(Although granted, that movie was sort of scary)

It was scary, to me, because I wasn't sure what would happen. I actually wanted certain characters to live. 

lol, I thought the ending was cool.......except


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didnt get the main guys choice.......for one, obviously we saw prior in his other tests that he did not have it in him to let people die, yet he used the buzz saw on Jigsaw(which looked fake when his throat was cut....).....all this despite the fact he knew there were traps, he knew his wife was dying, ect,ect,ect,ect. Poor Detective Mathews.....wondered if he lived.


----------



## Dave (Oct 28, 2006)

in the second one i laughed when this happend!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

Saw it, not bad, about 6.5/10. Better then 1 and the same as 2.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

Is it really that good ? ...


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Is it really that good ? ...



No people overhype it. I found the first two movies to be badly directed it had those quick cuts and everything. Basicly the movies are just a gore fest not scary at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2006)

That is your opinion. most people do not agree with you(Saw has more Fans than non-fans)

Granted though, if you didn't like 1 or 2 than Saw 3 probably won't be that great to you either. 

Saw 3 doens't have those quick cuts(at least as much), btw.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2006)

I found Hostel to be a better and superior movie compared to Saw movies. I recommend that movie over Saw. Thought that movie was better overall.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hostel???? Now that one was over hyped!!! That shit was whack!!! I couldn't see why everybody found that movie to be good or scary. The only thing I got out of it were the hot naked girls! It lacked in gore factor, scare factor, violence factor, and some others! The only reason I can see as to why people found that movie to be good was because a situation like what happened to the guys in the movie, can easily happen to any other person (if they are horny, impatient, immature, and idiots). But the same can be said about Saw (there are some crazy people willing to do shit like that).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

Hostel sucked ass...saw 2-3 were not to bad.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 28, 2006)

haha, ironically saw hostel 2 movie trailer b4 saw 3 ahha.  hostel wasn't scary either, but did have more "ah!" moments haha.

plus much more gore/nasty/realistic looking.

saw series is just gore, not really scary at all, and if you do get scary...you must be easily scared or just haven't been used to real horror films.

and the old 80s films weren't as scary now as they used to be, so I would laugh at them too, but the first nightmare on elm street was pretty scary.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

No movie ever scares me these days but hostel's story sucked and i wish i didn't waste my time watching it. The story in horror movies SHOULD matter and in saw they seem to, especially 2-3 and they did it well. *It's why i hate saw one but enjoy saw 2-3* So yes i put saw alot higher then hostel cause hell, it had a better story. As for gore, never cared for how much is in it


----------



## Coconut (Oct 28, 2006)

The only thing I found scary about Saw was the mask. That was disturbing


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2006)

I didn't think Hostel was scary either just thought it was better then the Saw movies. lol But that may just be me. 



> The only thing I found scary about Saw was the mask. That was disturbing



Same here something about it was just...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

Hoste...saw...scary?...hahahahaha


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 28, 2006)

For me, scary movies don't exist. Sure, they give me thrills and suspense, but they do not make me scared. Saw movies made me smile though at how the people died or the twists in the movies. Juon 2 made me laugh at some parts


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2006)

Saw has better suspense, story, twists, characters, killings, and cinematography compared to Hostel.


----------



## Violent Man (Oct 29, 2006)

I saw the movie friday. It was okay. It was not as intense as the last one in my opinion. I also found the girl who played Amanda to do a terrible job. The best one was probably two IMO. And I dont know how people say that Hostel is better really. I found that to be one of the dumbest movies really. I just liked the hot girls. Although I did see the preview for Hostel 2 and it looked alright.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2006)

I enjoyed Hostel but I found it to be overrated. It was a typical chase movie, for the most part, and after watching TCM, ect, it just got old. 

And it took too long for the horror part to kick in, at one point I began wondering if I was watching a porno.


----------



## II_uZumaki_II (Oct 30, 2006)

The first Saw was alright..then after that it went downhill. The other two were just thrown into the mix to make quick money I think, business is usually that way.

Hostel was pretty boring. The begining was totally pointless and irrelivant to the ending. It was cool that the guy murdered the "killer" though. But other then that, just another gore and sex movie, nothing impressive. I dont find anything scary anymore..and the only time Ill feel suspense is when I can feel what the character is feeling. I dont feel that way about horror movies though, mostly drama and psychological films. Much better genre's in my opinion.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 30, 2006)

I find it interesting how they can push these movies out year after year and still maintain a high level of quality.

It's amazing really.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2006)

Agreed,

Saw 2 and especially 3 should have been crappy, being the development was obviously rushed.

The screenwriter(s) must be geniuses........

I'd also like to point out that Saw3 covers up one of the first films biggest plotholes(How no one notices that the dude is alive).

And cameos from the first two movies show up too(We get too see what happens to Adam, no, that isn't really spoiling due to it shows his fate in part 2 as well as some of Detective Mathews.......)


----------



## Le Faggo (Oct 30, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> For me, scary movies don't exist. Sure, they give me thrills and suspense, but they do not make me scared. Saw movies made me smile though at how the people died or the twists in the movies. Juon 2 made me laugh at some parts



Means you watch too much movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll most likely watch it. I liked the first 2, but they weren't scary to me. They were entertaining, and that's what matters.

As for Hostel, well... I felt they spent too much time with the titties and other boring segments. They should have had the focus on the torture, as it was the best part. Still an okay movie, but not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 30, 2006)

lol, I watch a lot of movies too, but there isn't really anything scary about horror films these days.

I was hoping wes craven would come out with something, I consider him someone that knows what scares people, but he hasn't scared me since the 80's.

I just got desensitized(sp) from old horror films that nothing scares me anymore....sure they are scary situations, but the movie isn't scary.


----------



## w00t64 (Oct 30, 2006)

Grr I really want to see it. Gonna have to wait for it to come out on DVD though, y'know being 4 years to young and all. I've only ever seen Saw 1 but that was really good, got me and my friend screaming (more for fun than out of fear). So yea, can't wait to see it!


----------



## K-deps (Oct 30, 2006)

my friend watched it he told me it was nasty
ive never seen a whole Saw movie but i want to


anyone know a way for me to find Saw 1?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 30, 2006)

Shawn of the Dead thrilled me and made feel for the characters, and that movie was supposed to be comedy and a parody of Dawn of the Dead. It just shows that horror movies these days are not trying hard enough.


----------



## Beo (Oct 31, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> I found Hostel to be a better and superior movie compared to Saw movies. I recommend that movie over Saw. Thought that movie was better overall.





Gutsu said:


> I didn't think Hostel was scary either just thought it was better then the Saw movies. lol But that may just be me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here something about it was just...



Hostel just plain sucked in everyway, but Saw rules. I want to see another Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2006)

I wouldn't say Hostel sucked, but I did find myself thinking "am I watching a porno here?". As MartialHorror pointed out


----------



## Beo (Oct 31, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't say Hostel sucked, but I did find myself thinking "am I watching a porno here?". As MartialHorror pointed out




It had a boring plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2006)

It started fairly slowly, in fact it was pretty idiotic for a while there, until they got to the actual meat of the story. After that, it picked up a decent amount. I thought the idea was interesting, the execution could of been better, but it wasn't so bad.

They should have focused more on the actual Hunting club, or whatever it was called, and not the T&A/boring friendly scenes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2006)

Should be interesting to see Hostel 2 though........

Anyway, you can find Saw at the video-store.......

Wes Craven's only scary film is "Nightmare on Elm Street" imo........the rest weren't scary(although often good)


----------



## Spirit (Nov 4, 2006)

I cant wait to get a copy of SAW 3. I liked the previous 2. I think I like the 2nd better. Havent seen the 3rd yet.

Saw 1 and 2 arent scary, they're thrilling.

*woops*wrong leg. i laughed my ass out when i saw that part on SM4. lol.


----------



## Love (Nov 4, 2006)

I Watched Saw1 & 2...And They Were Really Good! I Cant Wait To See The Next One!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm planning on it.


----------



## w1p3r (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't wait to watch it...
but unfortunatly it would take another month
or more till it cames to Slovenia


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm. Saw III was good, IMO. However, it was the worst of the three.
The unfortunate thing about these movies is that after the first one, you knew there was going to be a twist. Therefore, the second movie's twist was an okay one, not as shocking as the first.
However, this one.  Well..It was less of a twist and more of a "Dude, you got pwnd"


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 7, 2006)

Boring, predictible, I didn't like it.  
Blood and gore is too common around nowadays, it doesnt attract me anymore unless its real and on someone else.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> No people overhype it. I found the first two movies to be badly directed it had those quick cuts and everything. Basicly the movies are just a gore fest not scary at all.


Don't people get it? It's not _supposed_ to be scary. It's a gorey mind-fuck of a film... there's just no name of a genre for it, and considering the amount of blood in it, it _has_ to be classed as horror.

EDIT: And for the record... i LOVED this film!


----------



## EMPRA (Nov 10, 2006)

Just saw this not long ago. This movie is so0 twisted so is the storyline. Never thought it would turn out the way it did...

Part 3 kept making me questioning this and that. Jigsaw is sure quite smart to pull something like that off and no that his plan would work...


----------

